# brown BOOF Tshirts > $5



## jebus (Dec 4, 2008)

HAPPY HOLIDAZE

for all your broke ass mofos teamscum.com is slinging $5 tshirt now through january or until we run out > >

www.teamscum.com

this week > > brown BOOF Tshirt > > $5 thru dec 14 or they sell out


: : : new $5 tshirt on sale each week thru january or until we run out : : . . .


muchos gracias

- jebus


----------

